# Reliable 'back person' in Cheshure?



## Kitei (22 March 2015)

Looking for a reliable person to come and see Obie at some point soon. He did have a physio appointment booked a few weeks ago, but the person I had booked was incredibly unreliable and kept cancelling on me and finding excuses. He's about due a check now. Suggestions for a reliable and good person to contact would be great, thanks


----------



## KautoStar1 (23 March 2015)

There are quite a few in the area. Rachel Greetham, Gabby Kerfoot to name two physios or Bruce Hewitt if you want an osteopath but properly qualified specialists need to be referred by the vet first.


----------



## smja (24 March 2015)

If you have transport, there's Mark Windsor at Ashbrook. He's got a lovely way with horses.


----------



## casspow (25 March 2015)

Laura Bradbeer is a star! Based in Chester. She has a facebook page if you search for "Equiflexion"


----------



## T85 (2 April 2015)

Can highly recommend Genevieve joyce at equine manual therapy. X


----------



## webble (3 April 2015)

It depends exactly what you want. Bruce Hewitt is good as is Laura Bradbeer and Sue Harwood too


----------



## fuzzle (16 April 2015)

Mark Windsor he is based at Ashbrook  equine hospital on Fridays , if you phone Ashbrook they will book appointment with him for you, he is amazing!!!!!! xxxx


----------

